# Ich werbe auf dem Server Antonidas AllianzTs verfügbar



## Saelo12 (15. November 2015)

Suche jemanden den ich auf dem Server Antonidas Allianz werben kann!


----------



## Mercorius (25. November 2015)

Sag mal, funktioniert das Werben nur für neue Accounts oder auch wenn ich einen WoW-Acc zu meinem bestehenden hinzufüge?


----------

